# Clifford transmitter programing



## johnnyrelay67 (Dec 24, 2011)

ok my current car has a Clifford G5 alarm and I have one of my old non g5 clifford remotes from another car I used to own. can I program the older remote to work with the G5 alarm?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

johnnyrelay67 said:


> ok my current car has a Clifford G5 alarm and I have one of my old non g5 clifford remotes from another car I used to own. can I program the older remote to work with the G5 alarm?



You can try it, worst case it does not work. You may find the same remote on E-bay if the other one does not work...........


----------

